# Army-Navy Game



## AWP (Dec 10, 2015)

Your turn, Army.

Damn.....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 11, 2015)

While I am no fan of the current SecNav...that is pretty funny.  Good to see he's got a sense of humor.


----------



## The Accountant (Dec 11, 2015)

That's pretty funny...

Maybe Army fans should pay more attention to lacrosse  Army has won a good amount of the games against Navy in the past decade.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 11, 2015)

It beats the Rob Lowe Dish ads.


----------



## JWoody (Dec 11, 2015)

Classic.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 11, 2015)

Grandpa stole that add idea off of one Army did like two years ago.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 12, 2015)

Congrats Navy.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 13, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> View attachment 14600
> 
> 
> Congrats Navy.


I thought it was because the Army 2nd Lts in training can't navigate their way to the end zone?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Teufel said:


> I thought it was because the Army 2nd Lts in training can't navigate their way to the end zone?



Or apparently catch a ball tossed into their hands...


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 13, 2015)

Or maybe because Sailors have been tackling guys in an effort to score for decades.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 13, 2015)

I hate the Navy, but I love the USMC. And so, I still the Navy...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 13, 2015)

The creator of that meme doesn't grammar so well.
Diamondback 2/2 , what makes you hate the Navy?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 13, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> The creator of that meme doesn't grammar so well.
> Diamondback 2/2 , what makes you hate the Navy?



I don't really hate the Navy.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 13, 2015)

Sign seen at the game yesterday:  

"Why doesn't Army Football have its own webpage?

...because they can't string together three 'Ws.'"

:wall:


----------



## Teufel (Dec 13, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Sign seen at the game yesterday:
> 
> "Why doesn't Army Football have its own webpage?
> 
> ...



One of my favorites.  Believe I posted it online as well! I'm worried about next year though. Army's quarterback looks pretty talented, Keenan Reynolds is graduating this year and I think we are going to lose our coach to BYU.


----------



## ZmanTX (Dec 14, 2015)

Alright... Who from SS went to the game?


----------



## Brill (Dec 14, 2015)

ZmanTX said:


> View attachment 14609
> 
> 
> Alright... Who from SS went to the game?




Having served in both branches, I would concur with posted signage. @TLDR20 and @Freefalling are both closet NB fans.


----------



## Red-Dot (Dec 14, 2015)

For a really good game, it should be the Army / Air Force that play. Now that's a game.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 14, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> For a really good game, it should be the Army / Air Force *JROTC* that play. Now that's a game.


Fixed it for you...


----------



## Teufel (Dec 14, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> For a really good game, it should be the Army / Air Force that play. Now that's a game.



Is this a serious comment?  Air Force stomped Army 20-3 this year.  Navy beat Air Force 33-11 and should have destroyed Army.  The Army Navy game is one of the biggest rivalries in college football and you can tell that both teams gave everything. Navy went into the game 10-2 vs Army's 2-10 with a much tougher schedule but the game was incredibly close and ended at 21-17. Army has fumbled the ball 35 times this season but only fumbled the ball once during the game. 

I will say that Navy - Air Force is historically a much better matched game and very exciting. There is something unique about Army Navy though that isn't replicated in the Navy Air Force game.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nobody cares about Army/Air Force or Navy/Air Force.  They don't even fill West Point's stadium when the Cadets play the Zoomies.  In contrast, pro football stadiums barely have the capacity to contain the turnout for Army Navy.  I was at the game this Saturday; it was the Eagles' stadium and it was PACKED.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 15, 2015)

Teufel said:


> Is this a serious comment?  Air Force stomped Army 20-3 this year.  Navy beat Air Force 33-11 and should have destroyed Army.  The Army Navy game is one of the biggest rivalries in college football and you can tell that both teams gave everything. Navy went into the game 10-2 vs Army's 2-10 with a much tougher schedule but the game was incredibly close and ended at 21-17. Army has fumbled the ball 35 times this season but only fumbled the ball once during the game.
> 
> I will say that Navy - Air Force is historically a much better matched game and very exciting. There is something unique about Army Navy though that isn't replicated in the Navy Air Force game.


And isn't replicated in the AF-Army game either.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 15, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> And isn't replicated in the AF-Army game either.



I will say that Navy/Air Force is usually a more exciting game because the teams are normally well matched and the Navy/Air Force game generally determines which service academy will take home the Commander's Cup.  Nothing is quite like Army/Navy though.  I think after 14 years of victory it's probably Navy/Army at this point.


----------

